# Knicks vs Memphis: March 1, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*






*Knicks (15-41) vs Memphis (31-26)*​*March 1, 2006 8:00 PM*​*FED-EX Forum*​*Memphis, TN*​*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Knicks*​*Curry/Frye/Rose/Q/Francis*​*



































*​*Memphis*​*Wright/Gasol/Miller/Jones/Atkins*​*



































*​ 
*Memphis:*


> The Grizzlies get to catch their breath for a few days before playing at home again on Friday against the Knicks, a team struggling to find an identity since it now has Stephon Marbury and Steve Francis in the backcourt.With three days to rest some weary legs and prepare for a Knicks team in disarray, Memphis should feel pretty good about its chances about getting a win before heading on a four-game West Coast road swing.


 
*Knicks:*


> Stephon Marbury lobbied to pick up the pace right after Steve Francis was acquired, believing the Knicks would be wasting time running sets. For one game, Larry Brown went along for the ride.But when the Knicks turned the ball over 27 times in Washington on Saturday, the experiment cameto a halt. Brown was busy on the sidelines on Monday in San Antonio barking out plays."To me, if you have trouble guarding, you've got to really control the tempo," Brown said


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Is starbury playing? 
Any who I found a bonus with the knicks sucking so bad, when I go to my knick game in a few weeks there should be no one there so maybe ill get to sit next to spike lee. lol :angel:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Marbury had a point in pushing for a faster pace. The half-court game that the Knicks have is terrible. But he and the other Knicks ballhandlers need to stay.in.control.of.the.ball!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Haha, nahs sorry buddy, as much as we suck I don't know how so many people still attend the games. I'd have expected it to be like the Hawks games, but suprisingly it isn't.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Marbury had a point in pushing for a faster pace. The half-court game that the Knicks have is terrible. But he and the other Knicks ballhandlers need to stay.in.control.of.the.ball!


KAS I would let the guards run the offense and forget about LB's play book. Give your 20 guards the green light to take over the offense, the season is tanked anyway. As for Curry, I would tell him to get down low and rebound the ball. Just be our Ben Wallace, if he does that right, then we will reward him in the post. He has to learn how to rebound so taking him out of the offense and allowing him to focus on the boards will teach him. I doubt that will happen but it's just an idea that I have. Let Francis, Steph, Rose, and Q dictate the offense. Don't ask these guys to play D because they can't. Just try to score as more points than Memphis. :biggrin: It's better than LB's offensive play book which isn't giving us any fire power. I can't see why we aren't scoring points, when the majority of our guards can drop 20 or more.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Give your 20 guards the green light to take over the offense, the season is tanked anyway. As for Curry, I would tell him to get down low and rebound the ball. Just be our Ben Wallace, if he does that right, then we will reward him in the post. He has to learn how to rebound so taking him out of the offense and allowing him to focus on the boards will teach him. I doubt that will happen but it's just an idea that I have. Let Francis, Steph, Rose, and Q dictate the offense. Don't ask these guys to play D because they can't. Just try to score as more points than Memphis. :biggrin: It's better than LB's offensive play book which isn't giving us any fire power. I can't see why we aren't scoring points, when the majority of our guards can drop 20 or more.


You got a point, let's just run. EFF THIS PLAYBOOK! PLAY THE ROOKIES! EFF MAURICE! EFF JEROME! EFF MALIK! EFF JAMAL!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

No Mo Taylor didn't flip Jones to the floor? I just had a PJ Brown vs Charlie Ward flash back. Mo is wilding out...he is called for a Flagrant Foul 1. He is lucky his happy behind didn't get tossed. The Knicks up by 5 in the 2nd qtr. Get outta here.....

BTW It's fun listening to Kenny Smith, he does not seem bias one bit.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

eff jamal? i think ur hiding too far in the dark goth, more like Malik and Mo, those are the only players i dislike on this team everyone is good when they get the chance to play, i might be the only one on this board to say it but **** LARRY BROWN, ISIAH ISNT THE PROBLEM, its tha biggest douche of all time that is ^^^^^^^^, its just the pistons and AI that are nice, its not him, BRING BACK HERB OR LET ISIAH COACH


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph=handing out assists (7) right now like he is Nasty Nash. Maybe his shoulder is feeling better. I also notice Jackie Butler is getting more playing time. Just rebound Butler and play defense. Knicks up by 9 with 4 minutes left in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Shut the hell up at that alley oop that Steph threw to Woods....just shut up. That was out of control. Knicks up by 10.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

lucky avatar kitty, let's hope we win tonight.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Down 3 away at Memphis in the 4th? no bad.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Why was the last shot not taken by steph???? What a bad play call. Anyway what a great game steph had, 25 points and 12 assets....its ashame he is on such a bad team. I know everyone gonna love this stat too, Malik Rose who has been starting lately had 3 points and 6 fouls. Yeah LB he is a starter. :curse:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

From what i saw these were the Knicks that we saw during the 6game winning streak. When Marbury plays well, penetrates, dishes, and scores our games are always close. It was a heartbreaking loss but at least we saw that Steph can play well despite his injury and that he and Franchise can actually complement eachother. Other bright spots: Jackie Butler looked amazing, Quintel did his thing, Q made a clutch thre. When Steph can penetrate we get offense and all these guys that can't really create for themselves start scoring. BTW i really think we should try Jackie Butler if not as a starter as a guy who plays big minutes, he has soft hands, can rebound, and really tries defensively unlike Curry. The Knicks can be really exciting when we're on so let's hope that Steph will keep doing what he's doing and that we'll gain some 6game winning streak type of momentum after this performance.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

One of the best performances by Steph this season! I would have called Steph's number on that last play, but what you going to do? Guys at least they played with pride and played hard, that's all we ask for. Like Chinatown stated, Butler and Quintel did their thing. It's a shame that Butler is making less than 1 million a year can play harder than a guy who is making near 70 aka Curry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-70*</TD><TD>*5-8*</TD><TD>*16-21*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*99*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*55.7%*</TD><TD>*62.5%*</TD><TD>*76.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (14)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #5d76a8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Shane Battier, SF</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Pau Gasol, FC</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>11-16</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jake Tsakalidis, C</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Jones, GF</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chucky Atkins, PG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bobby Jackson, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Hakim Warrick, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Miller, GF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dahntay Jones, SG</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Cardinal, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Burks, PG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31-64*</TD><TD>*12-23*</TD><TD>*27-34*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*101*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.4%*</TD><TD>*52.2%*</TD><TD>*79.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> KAS I would let the guards run the offense and forget about LB's play book. Give your 20 guards the green light to take over the offense, the season is tanked anyway. As for Curry, I would tell him to get down low and rebound the ball. Just be our Ben Wallace, if he does that right, then we will reward him in the post. He has to learn how to rebound so taking him out of the offense and allowing him to focus on the boards will teach him. I doubt that will happen but it's just an idea that I have. Let Francis, Steph, Rose, and Q dictate the offense. Don't ask these guys to play D because they can't. Just try to score as more points than Memphis. :biggrin: It's better than LB's offensive play book which isn't giving us any fire power. I can't see why we aren't scoring points, when the majority of our guards can drop 20 or more.


I agree - if Larry Brown could forget that he's an utter control freak... dream the impossible dream...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Why was the last shot not taken by steph???? What a bad play call. Anyway what a great game steph had, 25 points and 12 assets....its ashame he is on such a bad team.


The last shot wasn't taken by him is because Steph's not a finisher, never was never will be, he's not the go to guy in clutch sitauations and that's already been exposed. As far as him being on a bad team, no one's stopping Isiah from trading him XD, better he do that than stay here.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The last shot wasn't taken by him is because Steph's not a finisher, never was never will be, he's not the go to guy in clutch sitauations and that's already been exposed. As far as him being on a bad team, no one's stopping Isiah from trading him XD, better he do that than stay here.


I dont care about the past, he had the hot hand and it was his game to win or lose, bottom line. As for him being traded, I hope so, not becuase I think he is the problem but because his talent is going to waste here.


----------

